# Chesapeake Bay "WET VAC" How To Suck Up Fish.



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

While I was out on my Jet Ski fishing for Cobia yesterday. I saw several of the Omega Ships out netting and sucking up Menhaden. All it takes is a spotter plane, couple boats with a big net to circle the school and a mother ship with a big hose to suck them up into the holds of the ship. Then it is off to Reedville to unload and start all over again. Here are a couple of pictures I took while out. BTW, I did catch a couple Cobia!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Awful to look at, nice pics though thanks for sharing.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

They need to be shut down!!! If the devastation to our greatest natural resource bothers you, please sign this petition!
https://www.change.org/search?q=Menhaden


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Done!


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Signed it. Thanks for the link gordy! Disgusts me how they hoard a keystone species like that.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

They need to stop fishing menhaden from the bay. Those are food for predatory fish and other species. Most of those menhaden don't even become food it's just used for something else.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Article in the paper today echoed everyone's comments on here. Charter guys said fishing near shore went from great to zero once these guys came through and sucked EVERYTHING up. Should be a limit as these fish are the key to our ecosystem.

Charter boat captains: Menhaden operations hurt business:
http://hamptonroads.com/2015/07/charter-boat-captains-commercial-menhaden-operations-hurt-business


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I was out again yesterday. Here are a couple more pictures I took.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Sad times. Petition signed.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Petition done.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Signed


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Signed


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

Done


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Signed.


----------

